# Installing Win-XP using a USB pen drive



## rohit_virdi4u (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any way to install Win-xp on a system w/o using CD-ROM and using a USB pen drive.If there is a way, then also tell me how can i be able to make my usb pen drive bootable and how can i be able to install win-xp from it.


----------



## vinit suri (Oct 3, 2007)

hey dude i can tell u how 2 install it using a usb device but have no idea how u can make ur usb bootable........

so 2 begin wid take ur win xp cd n copy d entire contents of it 2 ur pen drive....copy dem wid d same directory structure.....den restart ur comp...n use ne startup disk 2 cm 2 dos prompt...den in dos access ur pendrive n goto dat `i386` directory n use `winnt` to start ur installation.....

Hope dis helps...


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2007)

Copy all ur XP CD on pen drive  

And use this to make ur pendrive bootable.

OR 
Use PEBuilder to Make a LiveXP.


----------

